# Link VS Kratos VS Ryu



## crazydillan (Sep 30, 2014)

A battle between 3 well known characters within the gaming industry. Link from The Legend of Zelda, Kratos from God of War and Ryu from Ninja Gaiden.

Scenario 1: A sword fight to the death. Link is equipped with the Master Sword and the Hylian Shield, Kratos with the Blades of Chaos and Ryu Hayabusa with the True Dragon Sword.

Scenario 2: All weapons and special abilities allowed except for any deity or god mode.

Scenario 3: No restrictions, everything goes.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Round 1 and 2: Kratos

Round: Link would probably win if he gets the Triforce.


----------



## SSBMonado (Sep 30, 2014)

#1: Kratos dies miserably. The Master Sword has beyond continent level DC against evil beings, meaning it will tear through both Kratos' blades and his skull like paper. 
Between Link and Ryu? No bloody idea. I don't know enough about Ryu to say. He's not evil from what I can tell, so the MS wouldn't be quite as broken against him, at least.
I'm pretty sure HW Link or any link with the complete triforce lolstomps, but I don't know if HW or the full trifroce count

#2 + 3: Triforce Link. You're not getting past that without equal levels of hax. Does Ryu haves something like that?
Again, though, Kratos dies miserably




Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Round 1 and 2: Kratos
> 
> Round: Link would probably win if he gets the Triforce.




How does Kratos stand ANY chance against Link in a fight?
Their speed is comparable (hypersonic + on both fronts), but Link's DC and dura are so much higher than Kratos', it's not even funny. Kratos is a monster who is literally (literally, no less) covered in the atrocities of his past, so the Master Sword rips him to pieces.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Kratos can't beat Link, I don't know enough about Ryu though


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Sep 30, 2014)

Kratos gets shit-stomped by Link and Ryu.

Ryu has lots of hax, but I think Link would take him down eventually.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

Link should shitstomp in scenario 1. Way higher in any stat then Ryu (well at least according to his Wiki listing), and as well as Krato's (well except for speed. Krato's is quadruple mach in that that regard right?)

Scenario 2 becomes an ungodly stomp.


----------



## crazydillan (Sep 30, 2014)

Never figured while actually playing all 3 game franchises...


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Sep 30, 2014)

Wiki downplays Ryu massively.

He's hypersonic and at least mountain level (probably country-level)


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

Is he just double digit Hypersonic?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

Quick question guys, how much energy is required to perform a global cloud dispersion? Because Tengu could do that using his chaotic energy and can channel said energy into his physical stats, only to get curbstomped by Ryu. And no it's not an outlier since other Ninja Gaiden villains have planet level feats and Tengu is supposed to be one of the high tiers.

Scenario 1: Just pure sword fighting? Ryu devours Link's soul with The True Dragon Sword and then guts Kratos.

Scenario 2: Ryu freezes time and kills Kratos, I am pretty sure that a time freeze would not work on Link but presuming that Link does not have the full triforce Ryu should win again. 

Scenario 3: Link wishes them both away.



Brightsteel said:


> Is he just double digit Hypersonic?



He has like 5 lightning speed feats, so no.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I shall leave now, I only know about Link and Krato's. O


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2014)

In a straight out sword, Link murders Kratos. He's stronger and more durable. Not sure about Ryu.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Quick question guys, how much energy is required to perform a *global cloud dispersion*? Because Tengu could do that using his chaotic energy and can channel said energy into his physical stats, only to get curbstomped by Ryu. And no it's not an outlier since other Ninja Gaiden villains have planet level feats and Tengu is supposed to be one of the high tiers.


Time frame would be very important 
But let's say somewhere around moon+
It is a blind shot , though .



ClassicGameGuys said:


> He has like 5 lightning speed feats, so no.


Mind sharing them ?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Quick question guys, how much energy is required to perform a global cloud dispersion? Because Tengu could do that using his chaotic energy and can channel said energy into his physical stats, only to get curbstomped by Ryu. And no it's not an outlier since other Ninja Gaiden villains have planet level feats and Tengu is supposed to be one of the high tiers.



Depends on the nature of the feat. I can tell you it'll be a feat of manipulating a several quintillion kg mass, give or take, but that's even assuming the cloud is completely uniform. Post the feat and I'll see what I can do with it.



> Scenario 1: Just pure sword fighting? Ryu devours Link's soul with The True Dragon Sword and then guts Kratos.


With country level stats?



> Scenario 2: Ryu freezes time and kills Kratos, I am pretty sure that a time freeze would not work on Link but presuming that Link does not have the full triforce Ryu should win again.


...with country level stats? ALttP Link was already in the teratons with his own magic. Give him a Triforce piece or two and your standard Link is breaching continent level.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Time frame would be very important
> But let's say somewhere around moon+
> It is a blind shot , though .



The time frame is vague although it was stated that as soon as he killed Kuramasan Maouson [The leader of his race] he fled to the human world and immediately started The Tengu Disaster, considering humans to be insignificant and all that jazz.



iwandesu said:


> Mind sharing them



Alexei can manipulate natural lightning: 

Ryu is more than capable of dodging those bolts: 

The final boss of Ninja Gaiden Shadow manipulates real lightning too: 

Ryu dodges it no problem: 

Malth can redirect lightning from the sky and shoot it at Ryu, but Ryu can dodge it [not that the person playing here put any effort into it, but eh]: 

The feat above is a bit more iffy than the rest, but here is another one where he dodges summoned bolts: 





> Depends on the nature of the feat. I can tell you it'll be a feat of manipulating a several quintillion kg mass, give or take, but that's even assuming the cloud is completely uniform. Post the feat and I'll see what I can do with it.


Let me dig through a bunch of DOA2U footage, brb.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> The time frame is vague although it was stated that as soon as he killed Kuramasan Maouson [The leader of his race] he fled to the human world and immediately started The Tengu Disaster, considering humans to be insignificant and all that jazz


I guess things like a day for timeframe can be assumed ... (not sure , though)
Contextual information (like taco said) does matter too


> Alexei can manipulate natural lightning:
> Ryu is more than capable of dodging those bolts:


First is fine , second is gameplay mechanics (might be arguable but i don't see how it can be quantified at all)


> The final boss of Ninja Gaiden Shadow manipulates real lightning too:
> 
> Ryu dodges it no problem:


Same issue and i'm not even sure if this one has enough evidence to be called "real lightining" (at least the one he fired on the second video isn't)


> Malth can redirect lightning from the sky and shoot it at Ryu, but Ryu can dodge it [not that the person playing here put any effort into it, but eh]:
> The feat above is a bit more iffy than the rest, but here is another one where he dodges summoned bolts:


Actually the fact he redirect it proves it is real lightning , the problem is how to quantify it as there is a guy performing the movement and you need to be able to dodge it in order to procced in-game (hence gameplay mechanics)
You could argue this as backup information


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

Since when is link physically stronger than kratos? Kratos has outmuscled creatures that can ragdoll beings with the strength to hold up the crust of the earth itself.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

But I do have proof that it was on a planetary scale.


*Spoiler*: _Scans from my instruction manual_ 








Also at 6:06 he easily alters it.



iwandesu said:


> First is fine , second is gameplay mechanics (might be arguable but i don't see how it can be quantified at all)



Idk, if something is programmed to be dodgable after it is fired it should usually count, imo at least. It's not like Nightwolf's lightning from Mortal Kombat where the only way to dodge it is to look at his arm movements and then dash away before the lightning is summoned.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

Kratos shit stomps the first 2 scenerios, 

Link wins the 3rd.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Kratos shit stomps the first 2 scenerios,
> 
> Link wins the 3rd.



How does an island+ character beat a continent-multi-continent character?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Since when is link physically stronger than kratos? Kratos has outmuscled creatures that can ragdoll beings with the strength to hold up the crust of the earth itself.



Really? Cool, I only played GOW1-3 and those 2 spin-offs, is this from the comics/Ascension or did I just miss a cutscene?


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't remember link or ryu doing any of that.

And kratos hits with a force powerful enough that it is able to restrain a being strong enough to hold the entire crust of a planet on his shoulders for decades. He would splatter ryu and link.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> But I do have proof that it was on a planetary scale.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scans from my instruction manual_
> ...


Er...I don't see any proof that either the dispersion or the storm itself is planetary, and you need both for the feat to be valid.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Really? Cool, I only played GOW1-3 and those 2 spin-offs, is this from the comics/Ascension or did I just miss a cutscene?



Very beginning of God of war 3. The water dragon beast Poseidon is using was ragdolling the titans like it was nothing, and in one scene when kratos is opening a door the creature charges at kratos so fast it shoots through a titan like a bullet, yet kratos stops it dead in its tracks.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> Er...I don't see any proof that either the dispersion or the storm itself is planetary, and you need both for the feat to be valid.



The Tengu Disaster [which is what was shown in the Tengu boss fight] spread throughout the world. Although it does not look like a uniform cloud mass so....


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 30, 2014)

Depends on how big Atlas is. I know Cronos is around 1km, know idea how big Atlas is.


*Spoiler*: __ 









This image is canon, if we use Cronos height, I'm getting 30km diameter and a 10.4km tall Mount olympus.


This is the best picture to scale Kratos to Atlas, Kratos is 2.5m tall.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> I don't remember link or ryu doing any of that.
> 
> And kratos hits with a force powerful enough that it is able to restrain a being strong enough to hold the entire crust of a planet on his shoulders for decades. He would splatter ryu and link.


Which was an island level+ feat. (At least his feat with cronos was)
Link can manhandle a guy who physically contained the moon 
Not sure about Ryu


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Which was an island level+ feat. (At least his feat with cronos was)
> Link can manhandle a guy who physically contained the moon
> Not sure about Ryu



I hope you arnt talking about that Majoras mask moon.

And Xiammes that image isn't exactly to scale. It's sort of a miniaturized version of the area where god of war 3,takes place. For example, the statues in the center are not bigger than a titan in game.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> The Tengu Disaster [which is what was shown in the Tengu boss fight] spread throughout the world. Although it does not look like a uniform cloud mass so....



The Tengu Disaster is literally the storm? And "spread throughout the world" is very figurative language. Anyway,  he's not even moving the entire mass at the same time. Best I can do for this feat is use what we see on screen and measure the dispersion of the cloud to the horizon, which wouldn't be nearly as impressive...


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> The Tengu Disaster is literally the storm?


Yes



> "spread throughout the world" is very figurative language.


Clouds are all throughout the world, Tengu manipulated them "all throughout the world" that sounds pretty literal.
Also his goal was to destroy the entire world, and busting it would not really be a loss for him since his kind lives in a different dimension.



> Anyway,  he's not even moving the entire mass at the same time. Best I can do for this feat is use what we see on screen and measure the dispersion of the cloud to the horizon, which wouldn't be nearly as impressive...



Fair enough, although at 6:08 you can see a bunch of mountain ranges all throughout the scenery so Tengu at the very least manipulated that much within an instant.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 30, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> #1: Kratos dies miserably. The Master Sword has beyond continent level DC against evil beings, meaning it will tear through both Kratos' blades and his skull like paper.
> Between Link and Ryu? No bloody idea. I don't know enough about Ryu to say. He's not evil from what I can tell, so the MS wouldn't be quite as broken against him, at least.
> I'm pretty sure HW Link or any link with the complete triforce lolstomps, but I don't know if HW or the full trifroce count
> 
> ...



Kratos is faster, stronger, more durable, and has better reactions than Link.  At least, as far as I know about Link.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Kratos is faster, stronger, more durable, and has better reactions than Link.  At least, as far as I know about Link.



Link is a continent buster now apparently, though I am struggling to find any feat that shows he can do anything near this.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Depends on how big Atlas is. I know Cronos is around 1km, know idea how big Atlas is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just so you know, the first pictures contradicts what's actually shown in the game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Kratos is faster, stronger, more durable, and has better reactions than Link.  At least, as far as I know about Link.



Link has continent level DC (multi-continent against evil), similar durability,  is mach 500 or so, and reacts to and dodges lightning. Kratos maxes out at island+. You've got it backwards


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Link is a continent buster now apparently, though I am struggling to find any feat that shows he can do anything near this.



Majora can casually exert exatons of energy at once. Fierce Deity Link is stronger than him. He's not even the strongest version of Link AFAIK.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

Trance said:


> Majora can casually exert exatons of energy at once. Fierce Deity Link is stronger than him. He's not even the strongest version of Link AFAIK.



When did majora do that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> When did majora do that?



When he fucking dropped the moon.


----------



## SSBMonado (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> When did majora do that?




In A Link between worlds. It hung on a wall in Link's house and fell down after bending the nail it was hanging on. Said nail was made from the finger nail of Nail (DBZ)

Seriously, though, the crashing of the moon would have life wiped all of termina


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> *I hope you arnt talking about that Majoras mask moon*.


Who Knows


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> When he fucking dropped the moon.



Well the most obvious problem here is that the moon in that game isn't anywhere near continent sized, nor was it traveling at the speed needed to act as a continent destroying meteor.

And then you have to prove that majora physically pulled the moon down.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 30, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Link has continent level DC (multi-continent against evil), similar durability,  is mach 500 or so, and reacts to and dodges lightning. Kratos maxes out at island+. You've got it backwards



I don't recall him having continent+ DC/durability. Kratos is mach 5000 or so.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> And kratos hits with a force powerful enough that it is able to restrain a being strong enough to hold the entire crust of a planet on his shoulders for decades. He would splatter ryu and link.



Thing is, is that using myth or God of War itself?


Permabanned said:


> When did majora do that?



He's constantly holding that moon up, he's able to speed up it's decent and outright stop it casually for his sick little game. Not even getting into the fact he smashes the fuck out of the four giants while not trying on top of it.
[YOUTUBE]Pf7AX-qypWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Well the most obvious problem here is that the moon in that game isn't anywhere near continent sized, nor was it traveling at the speed needed to act as a continent destroying meteor.
> 
> And then you have to prove that majora physically pulled the moon down.



Well aside from the fact that the major point of the game is to stop Majora from dropping the moon on Termina before the three days are up.......


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Well the most obvious problem here is that the moon in that game isn't anywhere near continent sized, nor was it traveling at the speed needed to act as a continent destroying meteor.
> 
> And then you have to prove that majora physically pulled the moon down.



You're repeating garbage I've burned ages ago chuckles.

The size of the moon and the speed of its descent is irrelevant.  Anywhere on the continent of termina the blast wave will reach you.  This includes at the bottom of a kilometer or so deep trench.  It was cratering a kilometer deep at the farthest part of the future crater we observe.

This is ignoring the fact Hyrule Historia removes the bullshit pissing contest by mentioning the moon was going to destroy the world.  Be it razing or outright gone, doesn't matter.  Exatons at a minimum regardless.

As far as striking force goes he's above base Ghirahim who could shatter Impa's barriers.  She's comparable to or above the immortal dragons like Faron.  Or you can just power scale him to the fact he's magically superior to the Giants.  That's more suspect though.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Thing is, is that using myth or God of War itself?
> 
> 
> He's constantly holding that moon up, he's able to speed up it's decent and outright stop it casually for his sick little game. Not even getting into the fact he smashes the fuck out of the four giants while not trying on top of it.
> [YOUTUBE]Pf7AX-qypWg[/YOUTUBE]



In the myths, atlas holds the sky, in the game, he is keeping the crust of the planet from collapsing, do he's a bit stronger in the game. And he does this with his soul missing.

Atlas could hold that moon in his hand like one holds a basketball.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Well the most obvious problem here is that the moon in that game isn't anywhere near continent sized, nor was it traveling at the speed needed to act as a continent destroying meteor.


What? Clock Town has been calc'd to be 20km in diameter. Termina's moon was twice its size.

20000^3*pi*(4/3)=33510321638291.13m^3

Density for meteors averages 3800kg/m^3 (technically, this would be an asteroid, but this value is well within the range for those, so whatever).

33510321638291.13*3800=127339222225506294kg

Minimum impact velocity is 11km/s.

127339222225506294*11000^2*.5=*1.8 petatons*.

Continent level, m8 



> And then you have to prove that majora physically pulled the moon down.


Search pretty much any thread involving Majora. You'll find everything you need there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> I don't recall him having continent+ DC/durability. Kratos is mach 5000 or so.







I suggest you actually look at them and attempt to understand.
Zelda Universe is a lot more powerful than you think.



Permabanned said:


> Atlas could hold that moon in his hand like one holds a basketball.



A basketball with force behind it that would rip his arms off? I don't really think he could. That said it's bigger than you think.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> In the myths, atlas holds the sky, in the game, he is keeping the crust of the planet from collapsing, do he's a bit stronger in the game. And he does this with his soul missing.
> 
> Atlas could hold that moon in his hand like one holds a basketball.



Not with the force Majora was exerting chuckles

The atmosphere is some 10^18 kg.  Let's assume atlas is a kilometer tall.  Only take 10^22 joules at most to accomplish lifting the air that high.  That's being generous.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> I suggest you actually look at them and attempt to understand.
> Zelda Universe is a lot more powerful than you think.






Have a few more. Consistency


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> When did majora do that?



Uhh. Did you miss the entirety of Majora's Mask? Majora gives Link an ultimatum of three days to stop him or else _he's going to destroy Termina with the fucking moon_.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not with the force Majora was exerting chuckles
> 
> The atmosphere is some 10^18 kg.  Let's assume atlas is a kilometer tall.  Only take 10^22 joules at most to accomplish lifting the air that high.  That's being generous.



He's not lifting the air, he's lifting the crust.

The moon in majora doesn't actually sink the continent, it life wipes on a continental scale, big difference there mate.

Atlas meanwhile is strong enough to hold the entire crust, including all continents, the ocean and islands, he would break that moon in one punch, yet kratos hit hard enough to chain atlas up against his will.

He would splatter link regardless.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> He's not lifting the air, he's lifting the crust.
> 
> The moon in majora doesn't actually sink the continent, it life wipes on a continental scale, big difference there mate.
> 
> ...



Life wipes the planet according to statement, actually. So noap.


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Life wipes the planet according to statement, actually. So noap.



Statements don't mean much, we only see termina destroyed, that's it.

Not to mention that it is never shown how majora pulled this moon down. He could have done it magically and doesn't prove that majora himself can withstand that much power.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow...

You didn't even acknowledge my first post.

He was going to destroy the planet.  Be it razed or gone, you're talking exatons.  It left a crater spanning at least termina given that, even at the fucking edge of the known AOE (down in a fucking trench) the blast wave still reaches you.  It would not do so without destroying and vaping the rock and water in its path.

And the crust thing only bumps it up to petatons being extremely generous then.  Not enough to catch the moon.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Statements don't mean much, we only see termina destroyed, that's it.



when they come from an official source that says "this happens" and they have no contradiction?
Downplay at it's finest.
Show the entire planet underneath Atlas now. If I can't clearly see the whole planet being held up just due to his strength it doesn't count.
Needs to have the whole earth in picture, and be an official god of war pic.


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2014)

Termina encompasses an ocean, a swamp, a canyon and a mountain in addition to Clock Town. Termina Field alone is kilometres long and that's fuck all compared to the _rest_ of Termina. It was said Majora was going to _destroy all of Termina_ by exerting his magic on the moon and sending it crashing. Occam's Razor supports the notion it was the "actual" moon. 

Not to mention, Gyorg and Goht are casually island level via fucking with the environment merely by existing and that was them only affecting *their respective regions*. All four of the MM bosses combined are shit compared to Majora.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Statements clarifying an event we don't get to see the entirety of that aren't contradicted anywhere are valid chuckles.

Fuck phone posting to the extreme off topic.

Here's  for fuckers without access to the wiki export fyi.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

And that's the nail in the coffin, never got to see that scan myself.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Fuck phone posting to the extreme off topic.



For real, though. Just got a smartphone on Thursday. It's convenient for convos and lurking, but active debate is tedious as hell.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Hyrule Historia was a good buy, the version we got was actually better than the japanese one too.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't Helios have the power to destroy the world...


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 30, 2014)

lolpermabanned

So.... we all agree that Link & Ryu settle their differences and then decide to use Kratoast as their training dummy?


----------



## Permabanned (Sep 30, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> lolpermabanned
> 
> So.... we all agree that Link & Ryu settle their differences and then decide to use Kratoast as their training dummy?



That moon can life wipe granted. I didn't know that.

You still need to show how majora pulled it down. Last time I checked that moon could talk and had a face. For all we know majora didn't do anything other than control it's will come crashing down.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Watch the fucking ending.  It was linked earlier in the thread.

How the fuck did you miss him using his magic to bring it down faster?

He then went fuck it, possessed the moon, and forced it down with even greater power when he got serious.

You're trying to move a goal post that's stuck in the ground.  Stop making an ass of yourself.


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> You still need to show how majora pulled it down. Last time I checked that moon could talk and had a face. For all we know majora didn't do anything other than control it's will come crashing down.



Telekinesis apparently. And yea, at the end of the third day, he simply speeds up the crashing process as Chaos said.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 30, 2014)

That moon also generally liked staying in orbit. Like it did it's entire life.
Occam's razor suggests that, since Majora was the main factor in moving the moon, AND it's never stated this is done of the moon's own will, AND since without majora in the picture before now the moon showed no Genocidal tendencies... Well, to put it simpler, Telekinesis is the simplest explanation, and until you have an actual reason for us taking a more complex explanation not supported in-game, we're going with that.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 30, 2014)

Clearly it's actually the planet moving towards the moon and not the other way around.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 30, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> What? Clock Town has been calc'd to be 20km in diameter. Termina's moon was twice its size.
> 
> 20000^3*pi*(4/3)=33510321638291.13m^3
> 
> ...



I don't think minimum impact velocity is valid here, the moon had been tugged on for weeks, the same how you can escape the atmosphere as long as you have constant propulsion, using Minimum impact velocity assume the Moon fell into the earth, when it had been pulled in by Majora.

However it does bring up interesting questions, like did Majora completely stop the Moons orbit? Does that mean its holding it place while the earth moves?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Taco's calc wasn't a serious one.

The one we use currently is well above that.

He was taking the piss out of the fucker it's directed at.

Though, yeah, given we can see it at all times of day, Majora likely sped up its orbital velocity to match the rotation of Termina.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think minimum impact velocity is valid here, the moon had been tugged on for weeks, the same how you can escape the atmosphere as long as you have constant propulsion, using Minimum impact velocity assume the Moon fell into the earth, when it had been pulled in by Majora.
> 
> However it does bring up interesting questions, like did Majora completely stop the Moons orbit? Does that mean its holding it place while the earth moves?



That was in specific response to the meteor comment. Albeit, it's rather obviously on fire, so bare minimum would have it at ablation velocity. That's, like, at least hundred teratons.

And, as Chaos said, we already have a standing calc of it so it's not of much import.


----------



## Red Angel (Oct 1, 2014)

Wonder if you could get potential energy from Atlas holding up at least the crust of the planet with 3 arms only

Personally I think you could get an interesting result but eh

EDIT: Then there's Kratos beating Poseidon who can flood the entire planet simply by dying


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 1, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Wonder if you could get potential energy from Atlas holding up at least the crust of the planet with 3 arms only
> 
> Personally I think you could get an interesting result but eh
> 
> *EDIT: Then there's Kratos beating Poseidon who can flood the entire planet simply by dying*



Wouldn't this make Kratos resisting Atlas from crushing him even more impressive?


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 1, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Poseidon who can flood the entire planet simply by dying



Simply by dying....lel...


----------



## Red Angel (Oct 1, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Wouldn't this make Kratos resisting Atlas from crushing him even more impressive?



Perhaps, though you could possibly get country-continent level energy from Atlas at least

Also, I believe Kratos does have resistance to time manipulation



> Simply by dying....lel...



Oh, what's so funny?


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 1, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Perhaps, though you could possibly get country-continent level energy from Atlas at least
> 
> Also, I believe Kratos does have resistance to time manipulation
> 
> ...



Oh nothing I wasn't disbelieving or being an ass just that wording in and of itself was funny to me. To do something by simply being dead...As if death was that simple. Its like an abstract meme of some kind or a statement of how badass someone is. "insert name here" was so tough he killed a whole planet by being dead himself.

Edit: If you want me to actually contribute something instead of being a chuckle fuck though I guess you could say that would the result of him being something of an aspect instead of out right power. Him dying isn't so much as casual but the seas were part of him. With him dead they just behave accordingly....If that makes sense...


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 1, 2014)

idk, would that not be a case of their dying move being stronger than any move they can regularly dish out? Kinda like how Zordon's dying move in MMPR was a universal lifewiper but he had to have Red Ranger kill him. Probably not the best analogy but all I could think of right now.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

I think a lot of people who don't calc have the wrong idea about PE. Simply supporting a mass at a hundred meters doesn't immediately make the feat 100 times more impressive than if the mass were at 1 meter. Bang put it aptly as a backpacker going up a mountain. Does he need to exert 1000 times the energy to carry the backpack at the peak?

PE is potential because the system hasn't yet output that energy. Basically, Atlas supporting the mass is good but without some supplimentary information, PE doesn't immediately apply.


----------



## Dudebro (Oct 1, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> idk, would that not be a case of their dying move being stronger than any move they can regularly dish out? Kinda like how Zordon's dying move in MMPR was a universal lifewiper but he had to have Red Ranger kill him. Probably not the best analogy but all I could think of right now.



You beat me right the fuck to it.


----------



## Red Angel (Oct 1, 2014)

Eh, might be, though just a sense of scale of their abilities I suppose. Though in some Darkseid threads, the "affecting the multiverse with his death throes" or whatever gets cited as a feat on his part so, meh


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> idk, would that not be a case of their dying move being stronger than any move they can regularly dish out? Kinda like how Zordon's dying move in MMPR was a universal lifewiper but he had to have Red Ranger kill him. Probably not the best analogy but all I could think of right now.




Wait.
Power rangers had a plot?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 1, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Eh, might be, though just a sense of scale of their abilities I suppose. Though in some Darkseid threads, the "affecting the multiverse with his death throes" or whatever gets cited as a feat on his part so, meh



Fair enough.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Wait.
> Power rangers had a plot?



Coming from somebody who generally could care less about Power Rangers....
Power Rangers In Space [where that Zordon feat comes from] was surprisingly good.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.




Lol at you thinking that Kratos is living through a single slash from the Master Sword


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.



Energy is energy.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 1, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> Basically, Atlas supporting the mass is good but without some supplimentary information, PE doesn't immediately apply.


What other information would be needed before we could apply it?


Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.


Doesn't matter what the feat is arbitrarily labeled as. The power belongs to the character and they're free to output it however they wish unless otherwise demonstrated.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

Not much. If he caught it we could apply it, but height would have to be distance it fell rather than the height he's supporting it from. Alternatively, if he were to actively lift the mass it'd wotk, but it'd have to be faster than the thing's free-fall.

Potential energy isn't inherent to a mass. In admittedly overly simplified terms, it's just a statement of how much kinetic energy a mass would hold at the end of free-fall from a certain height. Or how much energy is necessary to elevate a mass to a certain height in a projectile manner. Shit like that. Granted, that's just GPE, but that's mostly what we deal with, anyway.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.



Oh god.
I suppose you also think goku's punches aren't even city-level.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 1, 2014)

Composite Link sweeps this match with his Triforce and continental-multicontinental DC.


----------



## trance (Oct 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.



Link can tango with and defeat continent level entities.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 1, 2014)

Regarding "by dying feats"
Hades universal+ stats are backed up by elysium and hell being wiped out when he died (he already has scalling , though)


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

How does Hades have universal stats? I'm pretty sure you can't quantify the afterlife. We have no concept or understanding of how much or how little energy it takes to maintain hades and elysium.

This reminds me, how did death actually work before the olympians took over? Did thanatos do the same job instead?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> How does Hades have universal stats? I'm pretty sure you can't quantify the afterlife. We have no concept or understanding of how much or how little energy it takes to maintain hades and elysium.



Quit being a tit.

His dimension dwarfs the size of our known universe.

He maintained it.

It vanished when he died.

That's all he needs.

Your goal post moving holds no relevance here.

Nor does the topic in general.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

I mean, fuck... you're trying to give the master sword hax defenses its never shown, but maintaining and creating a dimension larger than our known universe is fucking unquantifiable 

You're a piece of work.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty sure "By death" should probably be considered some of their highest possible outputs. Most of the time Death-based moves or etc. can put someone far above their regular D.C
Tassadar from starcraft comes to mind with his kill on the overmind.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Pretty sure "By death" should probably be considered some of their highest possible outputs. Most of the time Death-based moves or etc. can put someone far above their regular D.C
> Tassadar from starcraft comes to mind with his kill on the overmind.



Unless explicitly stated to be the case?

Don't assume jackshit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 1, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> How does Hades have universal stats? I'm pretty sure you can't quantify the afterlife. We have no concept or understanding of how much or how little energy it takes to maintain hades and elysium.
> 
> This reminds me, how did death actually work before the olympians took over? Did thanatos do the same job instead?


 
I...guess i should've especified which hades 
unless you have a problem with SS gods being universal.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I was under the impression iwandesu was talking about GoW Hades.

How did we even get to Saint Seiya?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, fair enough then.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Unless explicitly stated to be the case?
> 
> Don't assume jackshit.



All I'm saying is typical DC shouldn't be applied from "By death" DC depending on exactly how it occurs.
But I thought this was GoW Hades being talked about and is not, so my bad.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Lol at people thinking Link Defeating Majora equals a strength feat when it's clearly a Magic feat. Kratos would wipe the floor with Link.



Not even that, I watched the entire majora boss battle and not once did majora actually use and telekinetic force to try and restrain link at all. It was mostly a straight up melee battle. 

Majora somehow getting the moon down suddenly means link has continental destroying power? There's a missing link to that logic.

That's like saying I could kick president obama's ass in a fight, but since he can summon nukes it means I have city busting power?

The fuck?

Damn link wank on this forum.


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 1, 2014)

Majora used magic power to bring down the moon, he fights with magic, he fought link with his magic. Link won

It's not that hard dumbass. You act as if him pulling down the moon wasn't from his own energy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Not even that, I watched the entire majora boss battle and not once did majora actually use and telekinetic force to try and restrain link at all. It was mostly a straight up melee battle.
> 
> Majora somehow getting the moon down suddenly means link has continental destroying power? There's a missing link to that logic.
> 
> ...


The canon says he used a greater power with the ogre mask to defeat majora.
Obama can't pull down the moon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Not even that, I watched the entire majora boss battle and not once did majora actually use and telekinetic force to try and restrain link at all. It was mostly a straight up melee battle.
> 
> Majora somehow getting the moon down suddenly means link has continental destroying power? There's a missing link to that logic.
> 
> ...



Not that familiar with the game (haven't played a Legend of Zelda) but I'm pretty sure, from what I do know, that Link was soundly stronger than Majora by that point. Maybe Majora simply didn't think there was any point in trying to TK someone who most likely would have no sold it?

So does the game state that Majora has some innate ability to command or otherwise control the moon? Does it say he's using some sort or artefact or spell to do it that has nothing to do with telekinesis? Does the game even give another feasible explanation for how he's accomplishing it?

Because I know for a fact the game makes it clear as day that Majora is responsible for it and unless the game has another explanation for it then we must assume he's doing it through some variant of telekinesis, most likely magic based not that it matters as it would still scale to the stronger character.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 1, 2014)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (8 members and 2 guests)
> Regicide, Tacocat, SSBMonado, Permabanned, Adamant soul, Qinglong, MusubiKazesaru


This ought to be good.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, the MM moon is actually a really REALLY obese Golem from Pokemon and Majora is its trainer. Majora just told it to use body slam. That's all.

Seriously, are we doing this again?


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Majora used magic power to bring down the moon, he fights with magic, he fought link with his magic. Link won
> 
> It's not that hard dumbass. You act as if him pulling down the moon wasn't from his own energy



Is there a particular reason you need to insult people over such a trivial matter? Other than you being a autistic sperglord that gets defensive when someone questions the might of your favorite imaginary character?

It's not so simple kid, he didn't in any single moment use any of this so called telekinetic force in the fight against link ever, so there is no reason to assume link somehow gains that amount of power. All he did is engage him in a melee fight. 

Doesn't mean link can destroy continents with his sword strikes.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

Regicide said:


> This ought to be good.



I don't think so, it's just gonna be me logically pointing out that link was never shown to resist this so called telekenisis we are assuming majora used and bunch of link wankers giving bad excuse as to why it doesn't matter.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Is there a particular reason you need to insult people over such a trivial matter? Other than you being a autistic sperglord that gets defensive when someone questions the might of your favorite imaginary character?




Is the whole "Ima complain about being insulted and then insult the guy back" supposed to be irony or can I laugh at you for this?



> It's not so simple kid, he didn't in any single moment use any of this so called telekinetic force in the fight against link ever, so there is no reason to assume link somehow gains that amount of power. All he did is engage him in a melee fight.




Actually, it is that simple. Canonically, Majora was getting its shit pushed in by the fierce deity. It wouldn't make sense for it to not throw the kitchen sink at Link to try and survive. So, it's only logical that Majora put all it had into all of its attacks. 



> Doesn't mean link can destroy continents with his sword strikes.




Oh, is this gonna devolve into another "but Goku never destroyed any planets" thing? It's not quite there yet but I can smell the bullshit about to boil over.


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Is there a particular reason you need to insult people over such a trivial matter? Other than you being a autistic sperglord that gets defensive when someone questions the might of your favorite imaginary character?
> 
> It's not so simple kid, he didn't in any single moment use any of this so called telekinetic force in the fight against link ever, so there is no reason to assume link somehow gains that amount of power. All he did is engage him in a melee fight.
> 
> Doesn't mean link can destroy continents with his sword strikes.



So wait, you question why I called you a dumbass, and then you turn around and insult me. Huh

Well anyway canonically Link transforms into Fierce Deity Link to defeat him, Fierce Deity Link trumps Majora in magical power, it wasn't a "melee" fight either, Fierce Deity Link fights with magical sword beams. Just goes to show you don't know what the fuck you're talking about

So wait. He transforms into more powerful forms during your fight with him, he's fighting you to the fucking death, and you think his lack of telekinesis means he wasn't using his full power? Dragonball characters have telekinesis too (Cell, Frieza), but you don't see them using it in the final battle either, probably because their other attacks are more powerful and direct applications of their energy


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

You really shouldn't even be here if you don't understand powerscaling 101.

I'll even make it easier on you. Let's eliminate Majora from the equation because I really don't feel like explaining why Link scales from Majora to another intentionally dense asshole for the umpteenth time.

Link is unequivocally more powerful than other fuckers with continent level feats completely unrelated to Majora's bullshit. Physical strength be damned, Link knows magic which is more powerful than magic from fuckers like Levias and Faron. Hell, one of the weakest incarnations of Link has a considerable country level feat to his own name.

Your reluctance to relinquish preconcieved notions of Link's battledome standing doesn't immediately translate to us wanking just to make you feel comfortable.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's his magic, he can channel it however the fuck he wanted you fucking tit.

TK is how he dragged down the moon.

Doesn't limit it to fucking TK.

Same reason why a generic ki blast from Piccolo later in the Saiyan Saga would trump his Demon Explosive Wave that fucked the moon.

Just how desperate are you to vindicate god of war


----------



## Merlight (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh heck, I'll entertain this. 


> It's not so simple kid, he didn't in any single moment use any of this so called telekinetic force in the fight against link ever, so there is no reason to assume link somehow gains that amount of power. All he did is engage him in a melee fight.


You know when the mask levitates itself? 



Its using telekinesis on itself and thereby when you fight its body, the moon crashing yield should be equivalent to its tendril strikes it physically hits Link with because it moving its arms into him with that level of force behind it.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> Is the whole "Ima complain about being insulted and then insult the guy back" supposed to be irony or can I laugh at you for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did I hurt your feelings? You want a hot pocket spergwizard?

Do you have a video showing me Link resisting this so called Telekenises? Yes or no?

Because telekenisis is already a big assumption in the first place. If he didn't use it against link, or against any other creature in the game then perhaps he doesn't actually use telekenisis?

Or he didn't use it because of PIS?

Goku has directly taken on the blasts that lesser beings than him who can bust planets. He has gone up against thier attacks, link never durectly went up against Majoras telekenisis.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lurk some more chuckles.

Learn what occam's razor is.

Learn what powerscaling is.

Quit being a hypocrite.

We might all get along then.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

Merlight said:


> Oh heck, I'll entertain this.
> 
> You know when the mask levitates itself?
> 
> ...



Floating is not telekenisis buddy, that's levitation or flight.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> It's his magic, he can channel it however the fuck he wanted you fucking tit.
> 
> TK is how he dragged down the moon.
> 
> ...



Yeah no, prove it friend

Oh wait, you can't. If he had that much power within him? Then why the fuck did he need to the moon in the first place? Why not just use his own magic to destroy termina.

I don't care about kratos at this point, just interested in seeing how much you can bend logic to prove link of all people can destroy continents with his strikes. That's an absurdity.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Floating is not telekenisis buddy, that's levitation or flight.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Floating is not telekenisis buddy, that's levitation or flight.



You know that levitation AND flight can be forms of self-TELEKINESIS right?  Buddy?


----------



## Regicide (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> If he had that much power within him? Then why the fuck did he need to the moon in the first place? Why not just use his own magic to destroy termina.


Sanity was never Majora's strong point. Dropping the moon is just one of many arbitrary ways that Termina could have been destroyed.

Like, I'm not even sure how you can question that the power for pulling down the moon wouldn't come from Majora. We know he's the cause of it, we even see him possessing the damn thing and pulling it down with more power than before.

Where the fuck would the energy be coming from if not from Majora?


Permabanned said:


> That's an absurdity.


Oh look, argument from belief.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Oh wait, you can't. If he had that much power within him? Then why the fuck did he need to the moon in the first place? Why not just use his own magic to destroy termina.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

Punchsplosion said:


> You know that levitation AND flight can be forms of SELF-Telekinesis right?  Buddy?



In some cases it CAN be. But there are plenty of characters who can fly and levitate that don't have the ability to use telekenisis and vice versa.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Yeah no, prove it friend



He dropped the moon, with his magic, in the form of TK.

I need nothing more.



> Oh wait, you can't.



You certainly love tugging at goal posts cemented into the ground don't you?



> If he had that much power within him? Then why the fuck did he need to the moon in the first place? Why not just use his own magic to destroy termina.



He's a psychopathic man child abomination that takes glee in the suffering it causes.  Dragging the moon down drills a sense of terror and foreboding into the populous and generally robs them of hope.

Are you for real chuckles?



> I don't care about kratos at this point, just interested in seeing how much you can bend logic to prove link of all people can destroy continents with his strikes. That's an absurdity.



Because you say so?

Oni Link is bar none the strongest thing in Majora's Mask.

Your incredulity stems from buying into conservation of energy being obeyed.  It never is.  It never will be.

We don't consider it because its a headache not worth tackling.

He can cut up Majora and shits on the Giants that caught the moon.  That's all he needs.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Yeah no, prove it friend
> 
> Oh wait, you can't. If he had that much power within him? Then why the fuck did he need to the moon in the first place? Why not just use his own magic to destroy termina.
> 
> I don't care about kratos at this point, just interested in seeing how much you can bend logic to prove link of all people can destroy continents with his strikes. That's an absurdity.



Same reason Frieza didn't straight up kill Vegeta despite being more than capable of it. Majora's kind of an evil bastard and it's my understanding he wanted to watch the people suffer from the moon. Plenty of villains are like that.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> In some cases it CAN be. But there are plenty of characters who can fly and levitate that don't have the ability to use telekenisis and vice versa.



Soooo....Occam's Razor?

The simplest explanation is often the most correct.

1.)  Majora displays TK by pulling down the moon.

2.)  Majora then levitates/flies.

3.)  Levitation/flight are versions of TK.

4.)  Majora is using TK on itself.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

So

Is Zelda the new Star Wars or something?

Seems to piss people off at the mere mention that the series for its lack of flash can be powerful.


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> He dropped the moon, with his magic, in the form of TK.
> 
> I need nothing more.
> 
> ...




Yes, he wanted to make people suffer fair enough.

But once he saw the giants catch the moon he could have easily said "fuck" it and just blasted termina directly right?

Why didn't he?


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

The fuck? If his intention was to immediately glass Termina, he wouldn't have given Link 3 days. We know the moon wasn't at full speed the whole time. A deity of chaos feeding off of the terror born from society's morbid awareness of imminent doom? WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK?

Majora's goddamn psychotic. Why is his intent being argued?


----------



## Regicide (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you miss the part where Majora possessed the moon after it was caught and forced it down with more power than the giants could handle?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Why did Sephiroth need Meteor when he achieved the power he wanted without it?

Why does anyone that's verifiably insane act the way they do in fiction?

I'm not here to justify the actions of a being that's as unhinged as these fuckers are.

I just know he funneled his energy into the moon to drop it, with even greater force, after the original KE was halted by the Giants.

That's all you need.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Yes, he wanted to make people suffer fair enough.
> 
> But once he saw the giants catch the moon he could have easily said "fuck" it and just blasted termina directly right?
> 
> Why didn't he?




Because a sadistic, psychotic man child who just spent 3 days setting this shit up doesn't just back off from it. 
Besides, Majora was strong enough to overpower the giants, so there was no reason to abandon the plan


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Floating is not telekenisis buddy, that's levitation or flight.



-D minus, go back home and study some more.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 1, 2014)

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 21 (14 MEMBERS AND 7 GUESTS)

It's sad that this is the most active I've seen this section


----------



## Permabanned (Oct 1, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> The fuck? If his intention was to immediately glass Termina, he wouldn't have given Link 3 days. We know the moon wasn't at full speed the whole time. A deity of chaos feeding off of the terror born from society's morbid awareness of imminent doom? WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK?
> 
> Majora's goddamn psychotic. Why is his intent being argued?



Because you morherfuckers keep asserting that "it's his power he can channel it how he wants"

I gave one scene where he could have shown that and he didn't.

And when I point it out all I get are excuses, red herrings and shit.

Pathetic, enjoy your link wank lol. My break is over.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 21 (14 MEMBERS AND 7 GUESTS)
> 
> It's sad that this is the most active I've seen this section



No, seriously.

It's like Zelda has taken up Star Wars shit storm starting mantle.

All because some fuckers get it in their heads Link should ever need shit like bombs despite wielding the most powerful holy sword in his verse...

It's gameplay mechanics at its best that you can't just go around the whole game swinging that at everything once you get it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> Because a sadistic, psychotic man child who just spent 3 days setting this shit up doesn't just back off from it.
> Besides, Majora was strong enough to overpower the giants, so there was no reason to abandon the plan



To put it in easy terms.
Oni Link>>Majora>Majora taking direct possession over said moon with even greater force>4 giants >Moon that destroys the world
Oni Link can easily beat the 4 giants who were durable enough to catch that moon and stop it.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Because you morherfuckers keep asserting that "it's his power he can channel it how he wants"
> 
> I gave one scene where he could have shown that and he didn't.
> 
> ...


So basically
"I can't counter the evidence presented by the other side despite my best attempts to shift the goalposts, ignoring canon evidence supported by calculations from the community so I'll just cry wank and attempt to get the last word in edgewise."

Enjoy your Kratos wank.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2014)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18 (12 members and 6 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon, SSBMonado, Gundam Meister, GiveRobert20dollars+, Regicide, Skarbrand+, Tacocat, Neighborhood Sniper, Qinglong+



this thread is going places


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 1, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> It's like Zelda has taken up Star Wars shit storm starting mantle.
> 
> ...



BUT CHAOS, LINK CAN DROWN IF YOU STAY UNDERWATER LONG ENOUGH. HIS BOMBS CAN HURT HIM, HE CAN'T BE THAT STRONG.

GHIRAHIM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DEMISE

Parts of the Triforce>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..The Whole Thing


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Because you morherfuckers keep asserting that "it's his power he can channel it how he wants"
> 
> I gave one scene where he could have shown that and he didn't.
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaaat? An instance in which a sadist didn't whimsically nuke the subjects of his psychological torture? Un-fucking-precedented.

Remedial psychology, bud.

You should also note that that responds to my post in no way whatsoever.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty much the only thing I got out of this thread was that some people still use the term, "Spergwizard," and actually intend it to be insulting.

:/


----------



## trance (Oct 1, 2014)

Permabanned said:


> Because you morherfuckers keep asserting that "it's his power he can channel it how he wants"
> 
> I gave one scene where he could have shown that and he didn't.
> 
> ...



It *is* his power. He's not limited to one mere usage of it. If it's telekinesis, then he freely can channel a telekinetic blast up to and including the exaton range. It's the same way Galen Marek can freely channel his island level telekinesis in more ways than simply dragging down a Star Destroyer or how Plagueis can channel the Force however he wants rather than simply passively releasing it as mere ambient energy to fuck with the climate/weather. Seemingly, you're clinging to this "lolgame mechanics" BS.


----------

